# General > Reunions >  Latheron School Reunion Photo

## Davie MacLeod

First thank you all who made it to the reunion and the many helpers which made it such a success.
Many have asked if there are photos of the night to view, well I have uploaded one group photo of everyone at the old school into my own MySpace which was taken by Angus MacKay

You can see it and the group photos of earlier years at

http://www.myspace.com/david-macleod

Angus's details are also there to contact for others and copies.

If any have photos of the night which they wish to share please send them on.

Until the next time

----------


## Davie MacLeod

Now has it's own permanent home on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lather...930167?ref=sgm

All previous pictures and links etc. have been moved to the above link.

Davie MacLeod

----------

